# mammery infection



## J and J (Jan 13, 2011)

Help my hairless female rat is nursing and one of her teats is hot and swollen visibly and goes up her shoulder. I did press it and puss came out how do I treat this


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can take her to a vet and have it drained. With it being that large, you'll probably need to take it to a vet. If it was smaller, you might be able to do it yourself.

Get some anti-biotics from the vet, and have them drain it. It shouldn't be too costly.


----------

